# Recover BIOS password!!



## Dishant (Nov 29, 2007)

hello,
the problem i'm facing is someone has password protected my BIOS,.now i can't log into it to use my pc.....i want to recover  the password ..is there any way to overcome it...waiting for reply!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 29, 2007)

> I want to recover the password



Sorry to say you cant recover BIOS Password... There are no option for such...



> is there any way to overcome it...



Yes there is, which is resetting the BIOS to the default !!! you did not mention the exact motherboard model so cant tell u where exactly to look, so refer to ur mobo manual for the location of the jumper...

which may look like this,

*www.dansdata.com/images/io006/cmosclr500.jpg

So unplug the cap from the defatult 1-2 settings and plug it in as 2-3 settings...

*www.infopackets.com/graphics/jumper+setting.gif

restart the system... it will clear every thing... shut down and then agian set the jumper to old 1-2 setting... now start the system again to use it 

another option is to remove the BIOS / CMOS battery...

*www.infopackets.com/graphics/cmos+battery.gif

remove the battery for 5 mins... plug it again to start using the computer


----------



## smile (Nov 29, 2007)

u can take out the CMOS battery and again after 1 min u can insert it....and switch on the system


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Sorry to say you cant recover BIOS Password... There are no option for such...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i came to hear some technique of pressing F and G keys on keyboard while system is about to ON will reset password,is this true


----------



## sam9s (Nov 30, 2007)

Can you boot to DOS, If yes let me know and I will tell you a way.....


----------



## darklord (Nov 30, 2007)

Isnt the BIOS password required before booting ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 30, 2007)

nice work choto
the images tells everythin.

@smile
sometimes the bios will not be reset if only 1 min the battery is removed coz itll take some time for the oscillatory current to die out without the feedback from battery. It varies from each system. For some it may take upto 30min!
The best way is dat jumper one.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 30, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Isnt the BIOS password required before booting ?



Nope if the BIOS pass is set to system, in that case you need it only while entering the BIOS. Though he mentioned he cant log on to PC but I still was in doubt n thats is why I asked to confirm........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

removing the CMOS battery and reinserting it after 10 minutes and starting PC won't work

instead Remove CMOS battery and then start computer with out that CMOS battery and setup up things and then again put it back in its place and start computer ! and set up CMOS defaults

atleast for me its this way and even on all my friends computers


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 30, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y
try to keep the system for more than 30min without the battery nd dun turn on. It surelly worx


----------

